# Calling all DORSET HAMPSHIRE and WEST SUSSEX owners



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Are you aware of the local TT group which goes under then pseudonym of SOLENTTEERS?

With regular meets around the south, everyone is welcome whether you drive a TT, a former TT owner or looking to purchase a TT.

Our next meet is Sundat 24th January see viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159411 for more details

Join the SolenTTeers Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid ... 568&ref=mf

We look forward to seeing you soon

Richard


----------

